# Tips for Playing Lead



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey guys I'm not completely sure if this is were this thread belongs but It seems to fit for me. Anyways I have been playing guitar for about 5 years now and I finally decided to join a band. I got an audition with a well established band from my area but they want me to play lead.

I don't think this is a problem as I often play along with all the solos on Guns n' Roses and that kinda stuff.I think I should be good enough to get the part but I was just wondering If you could give me any tips for playing lead In an audition like what often looks really good and what not. Like I said I'm pretty new to playing with other musicians. Thanks


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Playing original melodic solos is a true art. I have studied and performed music since the age of 7 and my advice of the "lowest common denominator" is this: keep your melodies within your technical ability and if you couldn't whistle it, it's probably too much. 

Now think of your favourite solos, I bet they probably start off with a theme that is whistlable. Even if it's just barely whistlable, it's better than not. 

The easyest way to solo well is to know the chord progression, and stay within the notes of the current chord. 

Finally, the passing tones you choose from one chord to another should
mostly come on beats 234. Beat one should usually be a consonant and not dissonant note. 

I welcome/encourage comments questions.


----------



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I got you so on beat 1 of every bar should be the root note of the chord being played.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Scuzzy said:


> I think I got you so on beat 1 of every bar should be the root note of the chord being played.


Well when you land on the 1st beat, you can be most harmonious by being on the 1 3 5 or 7. 

Pick 3 of your favourite whistlable solos from other accomplished Musicians and see what note they sit on for beat 1. 

Take "wonderful tonight". The "head" melody starts on the 5 of the first chord. And then sits on the 5 of the 2nd chord (the A note in the D chord). 

Let us know which songs you pick. We'll.be able to analyze them together.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"tips for playing lead"

Practise.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

search "YouTube" for how to play songs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGJUc9SIgPE&feature=PlayList&p=C612E44A3DC0D01D&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

If nothing else develop good, even, wide vibrato. Sexy sounding vibrato makes everything sound better. I personally can't stand listening to players that have poor vibrato *cough* Kirk Hammett *cough*. 

Copying Zakk Wylde's vibrato is a good idea, at least in my opinion. His vibrato is ridonculous: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkeFtDVCZMo

Here's a semi-terrible lesson he did a long time ago lol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfVZXRefVZQ


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

here's a non technical piece of advice.........when you're playing lead.....don't toss out ear bleeding riffs while the singer is in the middle of a verse....save them for solos and "responses" to vocal phrases......and if you are playing (chords or a run or the main riff if the song etc) while the singer is singing - turn down


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

In the words of Les Paul...

"Stay as close to the melody as you can."

And, my favourite...

"It's not how many notes you play, you just have to play the right ones!"


----------

